# Adaptar encendido DIS sin ecu (con captor)



## igznoth (Feb 16, 2017)

Buenas, quiero adaptar un encendido DIS(Direct Ignition System) a un auto con encendido con distribuidor el encendido DIS funciona enviando una chispa al cilindro 1 - 4 y luego al 3 - 2 simultáneamente todavía no me ilumino para hacer es lo siguiente que un pulso que emita el captor vaya para la bobina 1 (cilindro 1 - 4) y el otro pulso vaya a la bobina 2 (cilindro 2 - 3)







alguien me podria ayudar a relizar un circuito el cual permita separar un pulso por medio para cada bobina? 

Desde ya muchas Gracias 
Saludos


----------



## sergiot (Feb 17, 2017)

No se puede hacer eso, si lo que queres es eliminar el distribuidor y colocar la bobina de un sistema de inyección vas a tener varios problemas.

Por mas que logres colocar un captor y sincronizar los disparos de la bobina, esa sincronización será fija, un distribuidor modifica el tiempo de disparo dependiendo de las vueltas del motor, y los que disponen del pulmon de vacio atran el encendido al momento de una aceleración para evitar el pistoneo.

No se cual es la razón para hacer eso, lo que si he visto es la inversa, sacan la inyección y ponen un distribuidor y este cumple todas la funciones de una ecu, pero en forma mecanica, eso sucede cuando no pueden reparar la inyección original.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2017)

Ummm , personalmente me gusta más el distribuidor que el sistema de dos bobinas , y es que en dos cilindros saltan chispas positivas  y en los otros dos chispas negativas .

Si no me equivoco , el captor informa a la ECU , la cual hace el cálculo de atraso - adelanto para el driver de las bobinas . . . 

Que partes disponés de ese encendido ?

***************************************

Sergiot , el avance de vacío es para que esté bastante atrasado para un arranque facil , una vez que arranca , el pulmón lo coloca en la posición de marcha , y luego si , los contrapesos varían el avance según rpm's.

O sea que el avance de vacío solo tiene dos posiciones , apagado y encendido.

Saludos !


----------



## sergiot (Feb 17, 2017)

No no, el pulmón de vacio se conecta por encima de la mariposa, en ralentí no hay vacio en esa conexión, cuando se acelera aparece vacío y avanza la cantidad de grados según el motor, cuando se acelera en forma brusca el vacio en la admisión disminuye y el pulmón por medio del resorte deja de avanzar, es decir atrasa el encendido, en el inyección esa función la cumple el MAP, que le dice a la ecu que la presión en el multiple subió y atrasa.

Los inyección usan varias maneras de sincronismo entre motor y ecu, cuanto todo esta bien tanto en inyección con chispa perdida o distribuidor, no son problemáticos, la contra del distribuidor es que al ser mecanico hay un desgaste de piezas que cada tanto se deben controlar, bujes y contra pesos, y cosa que nadie hace es llevarlo a un distribuscopio para calibrar los avances según el motor, te puedo asegurar que un distribuidor ajustado contra uno que no lo está tiene una diferencia abismal.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2017)

Yo te estoy hablando de los sistemas viejos sin ecu.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 17, 2017)

Ah bien, sin ecu la cosa cambia, aunque existió un sistema entre medio que usaba un sistema de dos sensores y una electrónica que ajustaba el encendido, eran a carburador, aca llegaron los fiat regatta con ese sistema, creo que se llamaba digiflex o algo así, la mayoría no los entendía y terminaron en distribuidor común y corriente, como siempre pasa cuando la tecnología supera los conocimientos, jajajaja


----------



## igznoth (Feb 17, 2017)

El avance no es problema, porque el avance por vació  funciona anterior a la tapa de distribuidor lo que pienso es quitar la tapa de distribuidor y el rotor para que quede solamente el captor con su avance de siempre.

Lo quiero hacer porque quiero ver si se puede hacer y si funciona para luego hacer un encendido multi-bobinas sin ecu y sin sensor map....

DOSMETROS: Tengo la bobina... también un distribuidor para experimentar y lo que necesite o me falte lo puedo conseguir en realidad si se puede hacer y funciona es una buena opción para quitar parte de distribuidor al menos la parte de arriba.

De ser posible podría hacer una con un pic, un sensor map, una rueda fónica y un captor saber la posición del cigueñal el cual me permitirá también remover completamente el encendido a distribuidor y colocar un encendido DIS o Multi-bobinas, para esto no tengo el suficiente dinero pero si se puede hacer de la forma que digo también se podría hacer así.

Saludos


----------



## sergiot (Feb 17, 2017)

Si que se puede hacer, podes usar el captor actual del distribuidor en ves de hacer la rueda fónica, usas esos pulsos para disparar las bobinas de cada bujía, y en el mismo distribuidor ya tenes los avances necesarios, solo necesitarías saber a que cilindro le corresponde cada pulso, para eso podes usar un iman y un sensor de efecto hall en la polea del motor y asi te podes sincronizar en el arranque, una ves que sabes cual es el 1 ya sabes como sigue el resto.

Ojo con el tema avances que si no respetas los grados del motor suelen tenes problemas muy serios.


----------



## igznoth (Feb 17, 2017)

Bueno ya que todo lo que seria mecánico lo tengo resuelto alguien me podría orientar como hacer un circuito el cual pueda separar cada pulso para cada bobina?


----------



## sergiot (Feb 19, 2017)

Por lo visto no leíste lo anterior, necesitas tomar referencia del pms de cada cilindro o el del cilindro 1 y después haces los cálculos angulares para los otros cilindros, sumado al cálculo de avance a medida que el motor gire más rápido o bajo carga.


----------



## juancanext (May 17, 2017)

hola,yo tengo la misma idea, me parece que de esta forma funciona : ponga otro sensor con desfase de 180 grados en el distribuidor y eliminar 3 dientes de la rueda fonica,tendría que utilizar dos módulos  de encendido (chevrolet c30 ?)  ,ahora si consigue cambiar a sensores que trabajen con niveles lógicos   tipo efecto hall podría pensar en usar una bobina tipo corsa  que incorpora los módulos de potencia en el mismo paquete , pero toca ver  como manejan el tiempo  on -off este tipo de bobinas.


----------



## Joel79 (May 17, 2017)

Si puede funcionar  tendrias que colocar dos igniter de chevrolet y dos bobinas de doble salidad

subo imagen para la idea


----------



## albermillan69 (May 22, 2017)

igznoth dijo:


> DOSMETROS: Tengo la bobina... también un distribuidor para experimentar y lo que necesite o me falte lo puedo conseguir en realidad si se puede hacer y funciona es una buena opción para quitar parte de distribuidor al menos la parte de arriba.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Hola, pienso que si es posible; quitando del cuadrante del distribuido dos (02) de las señales, es decir, te quedarían dos (02) operativas; luego con un circuito que te permita hacer la conmutación entre la bobina te debe funcionar bien. OJO: procura que entre las señales operativas te quede la del cilindro #01, ya que de esta forma te quedará en tiempo de ignición el #01 y #04 en escape, que será la chispa perdida. Espero haberme explicado bien.

Las señales en el cuadrante del distribuidor las puedes remover en un torno o con el circuito que te cuente cada dos cruces de señales. Te adjunto ejemplo del circuito con solo dos pulsos desde el distribuidor; los leds serian los devanados A y B la bobina.


----------



## igznoth (May 22, 2017)

albermillan69 dijo:


> Hola, pienso que si es posible; quitando del cuadrante del distribuido dos (02) de las señales, es decir, te quedarían dos (02) operativas; luego con un circuito que te permita hacer la conmutación entre la bobina te debe funcionar bien. OJO: procura que entre las señales operativas te quede la del cilindro #01, ya que de esta forma te quedará en tiempo de ignición el #01 y #04 en escape, que será la chispa perdida. Espero haberme explicado bien.
> 
> Las señales en el cuadrante del distribuidor las puedes remover en un torno o con el circuito que te cuente cada dos cruces de señales. Te adjunto ejemplo del circuito con solo dos pulsos desde el distribuidor; los leds serian los devanados A y B la bobina.




Eso que mostras en la imagen no la podes hacer porque te quedarían los cilindros hermanos(los que suben y bajan juntos), lo que se tendría que hacer es un conmutador para poder decidir que bobina se excita si la (A) o la (B), dejando el cilindro 1 y 4 con un pulso y el cilindro 2 y 3 con otro pero para que te de el tiempo no podes eliminar las 2 enfrentadas porque te quitaría 2 cilindros hermanos ej(el 1 y el 4). 

Si a alguien se le ocurre como hacer para separar el pulso para una bobina y para otra seria lo ideal de ahí pasar por un modulo para elevar un poco la tensión así la chispa llega a unos 200V para que la bobina pueda trabajar bien.


Saludos iGznOth-.


----------



## masteralfonso7 (May 25, 2017)

Receta:

Un diente de metal
2 captores
1 bobina de encendido DIS Chevy pop 1.4 o Corsa

Solda el diente de metal en la la polea en punto muerto superior del Cilindro 1
Coloca un captor frente al diente y otro a 180 grados, deben tener separacion de milmetros del diente para que al girar la polea el diente no rompa el captor.

envia las señales del captor a la bobina, Sirvase Frió


----------



## betoandrade17 (Nov 8, 2017)

Encontré este video donde lo hacen


----------



## lauti.cjss (Jun 5, 2021)

masteralfonso7 dijo:


> Receta:
> 
> Un diente de metal
> 2 captores
> ...


Una pregunta, estoy por hacer esto y tengo una duda, los captores no necesitan de una ecu para hacer funcionar la bobina, Osea la señal que envían los captores es suficiente para que funcione la bobina? Si coloco una rueda fonica con solo 2 dientes a 180° cada uno y 2 captores estos envían la señal suficiente como para exitar la bobina?


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 5, 2021)

Necesitas un captor, un circuito que eleve la señal del captor a altas corrientes para la bobina, y una bobina.
Osea que directo imposible.
Puedes usar controladores de autos viejos, dependiendo del tipo de captor


----------



## lauti.cjss (Jun 6, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Necesitas un captor, un circuito que eleve la señal del captor a altas corrientes para la bobina, y una bobina.
> Osea que directo imposible.
> Puedes usar controladores de autos viejos, dependiendo del tipo de captor


Entonces, tengo que conseguir 2 captores y una rueda fonica con 2 dientes para que cada captor maneje una bobina (bobina 1 para bujía 1 y 4 y bobina 2 para bujía 2 y 3) y esos captores tengo que conectarlos a un controlador para cada captor y los controladores a las bobinas? 
Y como busco el controlador en internet para comprarlo? Controlador de encendido así se llama?


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 7, 2021)

Debes detectar el PMS (Punto Muerto Superior) del piston 1, y de ahi calcular para los otros dos cilindros.
Eso lo hace la ECU/EMC.
Por qué no consigues una ECU programable y listo? Es mas complejo de si.plemente comprar tal o cual, y tratar de fusionar todo...
Hay tiempos en milisegundos, muchos datos que procesar y todo eso con solo una unica vuelta del motor. No es facil.
Sino consulta al ratita @Ratmayor que hizo en su Ratamovil un controlador con PIC, y le funciono bastante bien.
O el proyecto con Arduino, no me acuerdo el nombre


----------



## sergiot (Jun 11, 2021)

Lo que queres hacer se puede sin tanto problema, tené en cuenta que el captor reemplaza el platino, pero al no manejar corriente para disparar la bobina en forma directa como si lo hace el platino, es que necesitas lo que antiguamente se llamaba, ayuda platino, es un modulo que recibe un pulso, y activa la bobina, en tu caso si usas una bobina dis doble para 4 cilindros, tenes que hacer la rueda fonica para que los captores estén sincronizados, y a su vez, que una de las dos cosas, rueda fonica o captores, se puedan mover unos grados para la puesta a punto, hasta todo muy lindo, pero no tenes forma de modificar el avance, cosa que es fundamental para un motor de 4 tiempos, en un distribuidor todo eso lo resuelve el mismo distribuidor, pero con los captores y rueda fonica todo eso queda fijo, y es la ecu la que resuelve los avances segun regimenes del motor y carga, según un mapeado en la programación, esta es la parte mas compleja de las ecu's, de esto depende la vida del motor.


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Ago 19, 2021)

lauti.cjss dijo:


> Una pregunta, estoy por hacer esto y tengo una duda, los captores no necesitan de una ecu para hacer funcionar la bobina, Osea la señal que envían los captores es suficiente para que funcione la bobina? Si coloco una rueda fonica con solo 2 dientes a 180° cada uno y 2 captores estos envían la señal suficiente como para exitar la bobina?


No te preocupes no necesitas ninguna ECU, es tal y como lo expuse en la imagen, y funciona de l siguiente manera:
el captor envía un señal sinusoidal o pulso al modulo DIS de Chevy *(aunque no es el único modulo que se puede usar igual el de Chevrolet hace lo mismo solo que en ese caso se ocupan 2)* el módulo posee en su interior un circuito que recibe y amplifica la señal de tal manera que cada vez que eso sucede hace que las bobinas integradas dentro del módulo disparen la chispa correspondiente y ovbiamente para ajustar la chispa al punto muerto superior correspondiente sólo tienes que calibrar/ajustar la posicion de los captores.


----------



## angelo1922 (Nov 1, 2021)

*B*uenas tardes amigo*.* 
*T*engo un *DA*ewoo super sallon y se me daño la *ECU* y no la consigo*.
Y*a he visto y *H*e investigado algo pero no se es como in*S*talar el modulo *C*hevrolet con el sensor de po*S*i*C*i*Ó*n y la bobina *¿¿¿¿¿ *dis *?????*


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 2, 2021)

Y estas seguro que es compatible y que tienes acceso a las configuraciones de esa ECU?


----------



## FrenouxDiego (Nov 6, 2021)

angelo1922 dijo:


> *Y*a he visto y *H*e investigado algo pero no se es como in*S*talar el modulo *C*hevrolet con el sensor de po*S*i*C*i*Ó*n y la bobina *¿¿¿¿¿ *dis *?????*


Con el sensor de posición de ese motor no vas a poder manejar el módulo de Chevrolet, porque tienen distinta cantidad de dientes, además que no podrías cortarlos/agregar mas sensores como otras respuestas de este hilo porque van a joder con la ecu original que (según dices) todavía tienen andando la inyección,

En tu caso lo más viable es que la reemplaces por una programable o que la uses en paralelo a la original (dejas la stock para la inyección obd2/todo el resto)  la programable solo hace la ignición, utilizando el sensor que ya tienes

Algo mas o menos facil de armar/conseguir/comprar seria una speeduino/megasquirt o similares que funcionen en Arduino
En Google los puedes encontrar fácil como 
	
	



```
arduino ignition controller
```

Acá hay un ejemplo que casi no usa componentes externos


----------



## jesusjj86 (Feb 20, 2022)

Hola,no se si llego tarde.
¿Como hacer para quitar el distribuidor en encendido sin Ecu aprovechando avance centrifugo y de depresión?
Dos captores donde los platinos,
Uno en su sitio y el otro a 90 grados de este,
Poner solo dos activadores en el rotor a 180 grados.

De esta manera 4 chispas por vuelta, a los cilindros correspondientes con chispa perdida.

A ver que os parece.


----------

